# Fogbuster on a PM1340GT - advice for install?



## Alan H. (Jun 11, 2017)

I have a Fogbuster coolant system that I am about to install on my PM1340.   I have had it for a couple of months and just haven't got around to installing it.  

By the way, I hope to have it such that I can move the head over to the mill as needed.  My mill sits adjacent to the lathe and I ordered enough tubing to make it easy to move.  I intend to mount the tank on the wall between the mill and the lathe.  

I know there are a couple of folks who have put them on the 1340.  

Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 11, 2017)

Can't help as I haven't ordered my Fogbuster for the 1340GT yet. My plan is to mount the unit on the backsplash near the tailstock. I will make a small manifold to supply air to the Fogbuster and to a air line w/nozzle. Similar to what I did on my 935.

I will be watching to see how you do it though!


----------



## [X]Outlaw (Jun 12, 2017)

I will also be adding a Fogbuster to my 1340GT and PM949 in the coming months.

I've been using one on my Taig CNC mill for the last five years and I won't consider another system. No mess as with flood and no mist to get in your lungs, best of both worlds. Sometimes I wish I had a two head unit though because sometimes it does not clear enough chips in the opposite side of some parts (this is totally dependent of part geometry of course).

I have my coolant tank mounted to the wall as you described and move the head back and forth between my CNC mill and CNC lathe. My new machines are setup far apart though so they would be getting their own units each.

Looking forward to seeing your install.

Chevy


----------



## Alan H. (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks Chevy, what coolant do you use in your Fogbuster?   

I have a sample of Hangsterfers that FogBuster sent me with the unit but I am not sure it is easy to buy a small volume nor does it appear to be easily accessible for a hobbyist.


----------



## [X]Outlaw (Jun 12, 2017)

I use Kool Mist 77. I order it by the pint from littlemachineshop.com.

Chevy


----------



## Rich V (Jun 13, 2017)

A Noga tool holder would be an excellent way to hold this and allow easy swapping/positioning as needed.


----------



## Alan H. (Jun 13, 2017)

Yes, a good idea.  @davidpbest has already done so. 

My milling machine has a boss on it that may well be the best solution for mounting it there. TBD.


----------



## davidpbest (Jun 13, 2017)

Alan,

I put my Fogbuster spray nozzle on a Noga NF61003 mag base flex-arm indicator holder.  That's the smallest Noga holder.  It works fine, but the mag base is a bit small to stay well gripped and the arms are not quite as long as I'd like.   Photo:







Noga makes 4 different sizes of their mag base indicator holders, with options for fine adjust position (at end, at base, or at both):  
http://www.noga.com/pdfFiles/afat.pdf

 I recommend you get the next larger Noga holder from the one I got - model number DG61003.   If you're moving the Noga from lathe to mill, you will appreciate the stronger mag base and longer arms of the next larger size Noga holder.

Depending on what you bought with your Fogbuster, you may need to make or turn down a stud that will adapt the Fogbuster nozzle to the Noga indicator hole:






Hope this helps.


----------



## Alan H. (Jun 13, 2017)

Always fun and helpful to see your work David, thanks.


----------



## Alan H. (Jul 30, 2017)

I am reporting back here on where I landed with my installation.

My Fogbuster will serve both my lathe and milling machine.   It will also reach my drill press but I doubt that I will use it much for that.  The on/off for my lathe is automated with the Jacob's Control System I have.   You turn the coolant system on and it starts and stops the Fogbuster when you engage or disengage the lathe.   I turn it on manually for the mill.  I could automate that as well but have chosen to keep it manual for the time being.  It is near the mill and easy to switch on and off with the manual valve that comes with it.

My layout allows me to mount the Fogbuster  on the wall between the mill and lathe.  






Note it has the solenoid (lathe operated) and the manual valve for the mill.  The manual valve could also be used for my drill press.  Note: if you use this sort of arrangement, the manual valve output must be fed through a check valve to avoid back flow when the solenoid opens.  The manual valve vents when you close it.  You must also plug the vent on the solenoid.






Arrangement of the head on the lathe using a Noga:





Arrangement on the mill using a different Noga:






It reaching my Ellis if ever needed:



Hope this may help others.


----------

